# Wheelset help!



## readyf4i (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi, I've been really wanting to upgrade my wheelset lately, but the whole process of taking into account my choices is really giving me a headache. I've been reading a lot of posts and what not trying to find what I want, but here's the question.

My weight bounces from 160-145lbs. Mostly these wheels will be used on 5-50 miles rides on flat ground, everyday. I live in the valley, and it's not quite windy, should I go semi aero? 

I was really set on the Mavic Elites, but I didn't want to buy into the hype. So I researched around I found these other 5 that I like. 

http://williamscycling.com/sys30.html
http://williamscycling.com/sys19.html
NOVATEC JETFLY V3
NOVATEC SPEEDY V3
NOVATEC SPRINT V2
http://www.bdopcycling.com/Wheels-Clinchers.asp

Whats the difference between a j hook spoke and and a straight pull?
Is it highly likely that my LBS could build me a 1500g, semi aero, real durable set for less than 600$?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

readyf4i said:


> Whats the difference between a j hook spoke and and a straight pull?


One is a "normal" spoke with a hook at the end to hook through the hub flange. The other has no hook and is straight. It takes a special hub. Straight spokes will be harder to find when needed. There is no benefit to them.



> Is it highly likely that my LBS could build me a 1500g, semi aero, real durable set for less than 600$?


Probably not. But these guys can come close of you choose the "Podium" build option (CX-Ray "aero" spokes). 30mm rim, around 1500g, $520. 

Bicycle Wheel Warehouse - Pure Aero 700c


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Semi aero*



readyf4i said:


> Is it highly likely that my LBS could build me a 1500g, semi aero, real durable set for less than 600$?


Depends on the shop, because durability is not just the components but also the build quality.

You should know that the best aero wheels in the world will give you 0.3 mph at 20 mph compared to a 32 spoke box-section rim. Going "semi-aero" might get you half that. Only you can decide whether the cost is worth it. While aero is nearly always faster than lightweight, and almost certainly would be for your flat land riding, it still is not much faster.


----------



## readyf4i (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I'm in love. 

My LBS suggested American Classics

So I'm pretty set on American Classic Sprint 350. I have never seen a prettier wheelset, other than the American Classic 420. They caught my eye, Now I just have to have it. Williams, Boyd, Novatec, Shimano, yes they're all quality wheels but none of them can be called peices of art. The Mavics ksyrium look pretty decent too, but DAMN these American Classics.... I have never seen a prettier wheel. If i hadn't of found these, I might've gotten a Williams system 19. 

I never thought of myself as someone who'd be sold on simply on looks, but looks and quality? man... 

I'm in love. I can't wait to buy it and start reviewing it. I just hope it gets cheaper as conventional cyclist are going into hibernation.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Hahahaha, funny. You're kidding us yes? If not and you're serious then you're a marketer's dream. That's ok too as someone has to pay for the ads in my VeloNews. Check out Crank Brothers Cobalt 2's for your mountain bike.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

readyf4i said:


> I think I'm in love.
> 
> My LBS suggested American Classics
> 
> ...


those are the opposite of the type of wheelset that suits your riding -


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Depends on the shop, because durability is not just the components but also the build quality.
> 
> You should know that the best aero wheels in the world will give you 0.3 mph at 20 mph compared to a 32 spoke box-section rim. Going "semi-aero" might get you half that. Only you can decide whether the cost is worth it. While aero is nearly always faster than lightweight, and almost certainly would be for your flat land riding, it still is not much faster.


Kerry or mike t, that is what I want, an new set of 32 spoke traditional wheels for everyday riding, where do I get them and what do u recommend. I run shimano 10 speed. Ride the flatlands, weight 175. None of my lbs build wheels anymore, shame.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Hahahaha, funny. You're kidding us yes? If not and you're serious then you're a marketer's dream. That's ok too as someone has to pay for the ads in my VeloNews. Check out Crank Brothers Cobalt 2's for your mountain bike.


Oh man........those CB wheels 

I think they perform best on the shop wall


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MerlinDS said:


> Kerry or mike t, that is what I want, an new set of 32 spoke traditional wheels for everyday riding, where do I get them and what do u recommend. I run shimano 10 speed. Ride the flatlands, weight 175. None of my lbs build wheels anymore, shame.


My fave is  Bicycle Wheel Warehouse - choose your bodyweight and then you get many choices of hubs depending on your $ (105, Ultegra, DA, DT240, housebrand Pure etc) and rim (OP, DT etc) and choose spokes & nipples.

They have a wheel buying guide with explanations of their rims -

Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------



## lloydd71 (Mar 3, 2011)

Can anyone comment on the durability/quality of the BWW house brand hubs?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

lloydd71 said:


> Can anyone comment on the durability/quality of the BWW house brand hubs?


They're fine. They have readily available bearings and they are easy and quick to service (pawl re-lubing) and maintain (bearing replacement).


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

bearings are cheap. if there is a problem replace the bearings, most are easy to do. i don't get the apprenhension. if the bearing fails under 1000 miles replace with a better quality. other than the bearing what can go wrong? yea, replacing bearings is a pain, but when you remove the failed bearing the size is usually written on the seal. easy i've done a bunch.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Stay with the Mavic Elites. You'll be happy.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

readyf4i said:


> Hi, I've been really wanting to upgrade my wheelset lately, but the whole process of taking into account my choices is really giving me a headache. I've been reading a lot of posts and what not trying to find what I want, but here's the question.
> 
> My weight bounces from 160-145lbs. Mostly these wheels will be used on 5-50 miles rides on flat ground, everyday. I live in the valley, and it's not quite windy, should I go semi aero?
> 
> ...


your lbs should be able to do it easily unless they try to hose you purposefully. my lbs charges $40 per wheel for labor, you can use cxrays for about $3 a spoke and at your weight you can build 20/24with kinlin xr300's and be at about 1400grams rims would be about $80 for the pair, hubs $100, and spokes about $150

www.bikehubstore has everythign you would need parts wise but some lbs don't like to build with stuff that you bring in


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the Sprint 350's on my bike. They were actually given to me believe it or not! A friend of mine no longer rides and said "here you go"! I think they are good wheels although I would not pay the $999 they are asking. They are light, engagement is good, they have stayed true so far, etc. I put them on a stock SuperSix and hung the wheels that came on the bike in my garage as back ups. 

The wheels do flex I have noticed. Hard efforts out of the sadlle can cause them to do this at times. The magnet on my spoke will start smacking my sensor on my wireless computer and I have to stop and re-adjust it. It doesn't happen very often but always right after I stand up and put power to the pedals. I really do like the wheels though - hope this helps.

P.S. - If you want to send me some flat black Mavic Ksyrium SLR's to go on my Matte Black SuperSix, I will send you the Sprint 350's for free. Even trade, no questions asked! ;-)


----------

